# Returning to NZ - want to take taps



## YippyYiYo (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello everyone

I am so pleased to have found this forum. I've been living in the UK now for over 25 years but plans are afoot to move back in the next couple of years. I have a house in NZ which needs some refurbishment before we move permanently to live there. I want to send or take out some new British taps suitable for someone with special needs ahead of time to be installed. Does anyone know whether taps purchased in the UK would fit NZ connectors/pipes etc or whether they will be easy to convert? I am currently looking at kitchen sink mixer, 2 x bathroom sink mixer taps, shower mixer and bath mixer tap.

Also, I'd be grateful any ideas on the most cost effective way to send these because I think they will be too heavy for my personal baggage allowance when flying out for a couple of weeks. The refurbishment won't happen until late February so I could always send these and a few other items by sea if it is cheaper.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't think you'll have any problems with making them fit, however what would be a concern is how long they would last ? Can you get parts easily if you need to ?
I'm currently batting around ideas to build our own house and one thing a builder has mentioned is about making sure all equipment we want spec'd in the house is up to the job of living in NZ and one area where Italian, Chinese or maybe even UK stuff just doesn't cut it is when water passes through it.
NZ water is fine but it has lots of different minerals and particles in it that aren't found in the Western world - e.g. volcanic stuff and our chosen builder for one has had to replace many Italian taps after only a year or so of a showhome being built just because the tap internals themselves have corroded because of the harsh NZ water.

Cheapest way to get heavy items to NZ will be by sea but it'll take ages. If you're sending stuff in a container anyway just add the tap ware. There is the option of an airfreight package but it'll be more costly but a lot quicker - maybe 2 weeks ?


----------



## hyweldavies (Jun 7, 2014)

I used excess baggage to ship a surfboard form the UK. I wanted lowest cost so I choose sea shipment, took a long time (12 weeks) but did turn up.


----------

